# my toads are here!



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi all, just to let you all know that my new fire bellied toads arrived this morning! all are beautiful, one is a bit on the thin side & you can see his pelvic bone but i will soon get him fat! 

so pleased with them, bought from dartfrog what loads of people have recommended so am sure all will be healthy. i will get some pics on when they have settled in.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations! FBTs are lovely animals.
Good luck with them.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Whey! How many'd you get?


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Whey! How many'd you get?


i have six of them, all different shapes some chubby ones & a good mix of colours, just watching them at the minute there ace! when you have only had a horned frog to watch & then you get these guys it great much more active, well most things are compared with a horned frog!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> i have six of them, all different shapes some chubby ones & a good mix of colours, just watching them at the minute there ace! when you have only had a horned frog to watch & then you get these guys it great much more active, well most things are compared with a horned frog!


hahaha. Yeah I imagine. That's a great sized group as well.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

That means Pancake can move in with me :2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> That means Pancake can move in with me :2thumb::2thumb::lol2:


lol nope! you would love him so much! you have to get one.

i will be posting a few pics soon if i can get the pics to upload!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

mrblue2008 said:


> lol nope! you would love him so much! you have to get one.
> 
> i will be posting a few pics soon if i can get the pics to upload!



here is my baby


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

the finished toad tank:












Two new fire bellied toads:










another ne toad:










sorry the pictures are not very clear! quick these toads are! hope you like my new editions, thanks mark


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> here is my baby image


hes fantastic! where both frog crazy!!!!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

mrblue2008 said:


> hes fantastic! where both frog crazy!!!!



we are yes,your new frogs look fab,Have you named them?:flrt:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> we are yes,your new frogs look fab,Have you named them?:flrt:


yes named them all because i am sad!!! names are:

bugsy
winston
truffle
after eight
frank
gladis

wat u think?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

mrblue2008 said:


> yes named them all because i am sad!!! names are:
> 
> bugsy
> winston
> ...



perfect :2thumb: I think it is great to name them,it is sad not to :2thumb:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> perfect :2thumb: I think it is great to name them,it is sad not to :2thumb:


 
this is frank, hes really green:










cant seem to find After eight


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Toads look great and the viv is amazing!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Toads look great and the viv is amazing!


 
cheers, i am pleased with the viv, think the frogs like it! its that full of plants cant find them all. next viv treefrogs!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi all, just to let you know that he toads have settled in really well, a few are so friendly & actually eat from my hand! i am so pleased i have these. a few more pics for everyone to see.




















i have just ordered 2 beautiful horned frogs from pollywog so when i get them, hopefully soon weather permitting i will post soom pics of them, hope you like the toad pics


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

love your viv mate nice FBT to


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dendroman said:


> love your viv mate nice FBT to


thanks, am pleased with how it looks, just doing another now for horned frogs but it wont look as gud as this one


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*Really* impressive set-up- well-done mate!:2thumb:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> *Really* impressive set-up- well-done mate!:2thumb:


thanks ron, its good 2no that so many people like my setup, pleased to say that the toads like it 2, tell you what tho the water needs cleaning alot! toads keep crapin!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> thanks ron, its good 2no that so many people like my setup, pleased to say that the toads like it 2, tell you what tho the water needs cleaning alot! toads keep crapin!


Hehe- it's what they do! You'll find as it settles, you won't need to clean as much- the bacteria, plants etc use a fair bit of the waste.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe- it's what they do! You'll find as it settles, you won't need to clean as much- the bacteria, plants etc use a fair bit of the waste.


soon as i clean it i see some more floating along! dirty toads!!! not surprised really they really like their food! have to get some more crickets 2moro. only a few will take waxworms tho, i think a few dont really know how to get them in their mouths!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Try some wild food too- mine love woodlice, beetles, spiders and moths/crane flies- It's actually really funny to watch them throwing themselves through the air after flying prey- they don't hurt themselves, and they are really keen!:lol2:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Try some wild food too- mine love woodlice, beetles, spiders and moths/crane flies- It's actually really funny to watch them throwing themselves through the air after flying prey- they don't hurt themselves, and they are really keen!:lol2:


i could prob do woodlice n beetles but spiders!!! oh no!!! someone said worms aswell so when the weather picks up if it ever does i will bug hunt!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> i could prob do woodlice n beetles but spiders!!! oh no!!! someone said worms aswell so when the weather picks up if it ever does i will bug hunt!


Earthworms are great! Not only do FBTs really like them, they have a really good calcium/phosphorus rate. The only problem with them is they tend to burrow straight away- so we are talking hand or forceps feeding.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Earthworms are great! Not only do FBTs really like them, they have a really good calcium/phosphorus rate. The only problem with them is they tend to burrow straight away- so we are talking hand or forceps feeding.


oh good, i have lots of worms! well not me personally....... if you no what i mean, a few already feed from my hand its ace, a couple are a bit unsure at the minute but i think they will come round


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mrblue2008 said:


> oh good, i have lots of worms! *well not me personally......*. if you no what i mean, a few already feed from my hand its ace, a couple are a bit unsure at the minute but i think they will come round


:lol2:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:


tried them earth worms & they loved them, i did actually find some in nextdoors compost bin, got some smaller ones & the toads went crazy!! must be they favourite food so far. 
the smaller one found it a bit hard to eat so i chopped it in half for him, eat like mad these toads do.


----------

